# outlook 2003 -> can send but can't receive without error warning



## sheev (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

Well i have a weird problem: for no reason (it happen after a simple computer 

restart), i can't receive mail anymore...

When i hit the "send/receive" button, there is no pop-up window nor a working 

status in the toolbar. If i have a mail to send it does it just well, but i have 

send mail to me and there is nothing to do, i don't get them.

I've tried with another computer on the same connexion and the same outlook 

configuration and it works well.
It's like the send/receive button doesn't work anymore...It doesn't work with f9 

nor tools/send receive.

I just don't understand, there is no error message or anything, outlook just seems 

it does not wanna work...
Any idea how i can fix that? I've tried to uninstall and reinstall but it does the 

same thing. I have just installed pfbackup and i don't think it is the problem 

because it didn't fix anything when i've uninstalled it.

I'm really stuck and can't see anyway to fix the problem since i don't even have an 

error message.

Thanxs for yout help

Sheev


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf
give this data base a look 
check *here* 
and search where it says "more" at the bottom
good luck


----------

